# Gardener's Supply Potato Grow Bag Review



## David_Grist_Gardener's_Supply (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for your thorough, thoughtful review of the Potato Bag. Next year, you might want to try sweet potatoes. We had pretty good results with our tests last year -- both in Grow Bags and Grow Beds (raised beds). Learn more here: https://www.gardeners.com/How-to-Grow-Sweet-Potatoes/7474,default,pg.html


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi David - Thanks for your comment. I plan on buying three more bags for potatoes, and may change that to four to include sweet potatoes. Thank you for the suggestion! The lower than expected yield may have been due to the variety I used, or my inexperience with the Grow Bags. I plan on trying a few different varieties next year to test which ones perform best.

I will also have a review up pretty soon on the Gardener's Revolution Tomato Planter!


----------



## jodetoad (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm trying the same experiment this year, but using 15-gallon dirt bags I bought on eBay, for about $65 for 10 bags. Got a late start, they are just blooming now, so we'll find out how they worked in a few weeks. Planted 5 in potatoes, and 5 in tomatoes. Since I live in the desert, I worried about sufficient moisture, but the plants look tremendous, much better than previous experience in pots or in the ground. Just ordered a lot more, 10-gallon and 15-gallon, because I can put them anywhere, and my lot is almost vertical...


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Joe - Thank you for sharing your experiment! I'm very interested to see how your potato bags produce.


----------



## Cindy3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just found your website. It looks great! It will be a great resource for me. 
Thank you.


----------

